# need new home for my pigeons :(



## Jenni (Sep 29, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

I am in need of a new home for my birds. 
My husband and I are moving back home to Canada and are unable to bring our pigeons across the border.

I have 5 birds. 4 of them are permanently injured due to car accidents. None of them need any special care, they just can't fly well.
The 5th was a surprise hatch - oops ! He's a cutie though.

I know for sure there are 2 females and one male, the other 2, I am not sure of. 

They are sweet little birds, used to living outside in California. They are not real lap birds yet because I have a 2 year old and have not had a lot of time to spend socializing them with people, but they are nice.

I would like it if they could all go together, or at least in a group of 2 and 3 (the way they mostly hang out in their coop).

If anyone knows of a good home in southern California (we're in Santa Barbara), I would really appreciate it. The coop and everything can go with them, too.

Thanks so much for keeping your ears out for us,

Jenni (and Diesel, Lorry, Peg, Mac and Sam)


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

I would take them if I myself didnt live in Canada. Sorrie to here about that incedent with the car and your birds.  
Good luck moving and finding a home for your birds.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Well... I would never suggest it okay to do anything illegal... uh... and I've never crossed the border into Canada myself... but I didn't think it was that big a deal, if one had a box of pigeons covered up in the back... 

But seriously, what's the big deal about taking some pet pigeons into Canada?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

_"I would never suggest it okay to do anything illegal... uh... and *I've never crossed the border into Canada myself... but I didn't think it was that big a deal*, if one had a box of pigeons covered up in the back..."_
Trust me, it _can_ be that big a deal if one is chosen to have their vehicle inspected & the inspector comes across something he should have been made aware of but wasn't.  
Been there, saw it happen.

_"But seriously, what's the big deal about taking some pet pigeons into Canada?"_
It probably isn't a big deal if you have proper papers from a vet, showing the pigeons were checked & in good health. I'm guessing the birds would be placed in quarantine for a period of time though.

Cindy


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

What's to stop them from flying over the border!? Only we observe imaginary boundries, they flew over and met you there When I crossed last they just asked about weapons going in and cigars coming out, nothing about pidgies.


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

Well, i think the reason behind this is that some of the birds cary diseases and they dont want this disease to spread to the other animals and they dont want this disease to be caried to Amarica.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Jenni,

I'm sorry you have to give up your beloved pigeons. I suspect my rescue partner, Bart, in Norco would be happy to give them a home. If you don't find anything closer, please let me know, and let's see what we can work out.

Terry


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Interesting... I found this...

http://www.inspection.gc.ca/english/anima/heasan/import/birds_usae.shtml

... unfortunately, it doesn't apply to pigeons. It would be interesting to find out what it would take. It can't be impossible, just maybe too painful that it would be easier to find homes for the birds in the U.S. and then get new ones once in Canada.

---- edit ----

Maybe someone here...

http://www.canadianracingpigeonunion.com/index.html

... would know?

---- edit again ----

 



AZWhitefeather said:


> _"I would never suggest it okay to do anything illegal... uh... and *I've never crossed the border into Canada myself... but I didn't think it was that big a deal*, if one had a box of pigeons covered up in the back..."_
> Trust me, it _can_ be that big a deal if one is chosen to have their vehicle inspected & the inspector comes across something he should have been made aware of but wasn't.
> Been there, saw it happen.


Pigeon-Chested U.S. Man Clipped by Canada Customs
Yahoo! News ^ | Fri Jun 27, 7:16 AM ET | Reuters


Posted on 06/27/2003 1:31:13 PM PDT by yonif


CALGARY, Alberta (Reuters) - A U.S. man pleaded guilty to smuggling charges in Canada on Thursday after customs officers, fearing he was carrying concealed weapons across the border, found his shirt stuffed with live pigeons. 

Canadian customs officials said the man, who was moving to Calgary, Alberta, tried to cross the Montana-Saskatchewan border in January and was asked to pull over for a vehicle check. 

But the driver, Richard Colson, 56, appeared to have trouble pulling his car into the examination garage. 

"(The inspector) noticed the bulges in the man's shirt and he cautioned him that he was going to frisk him for weapons. That's when Mr. Colson admitted, no, he didn't have weapons -- he had pigeons," Canada Customs and Revenue Agency spokeswoman Debbie Johnson said. 

"I think there was a lot of relief in the garage at that point in time." 

In fact, in his shirt he had four birds individually wrapped in paper lunch bags, the agency said. 

It turned out he had no health certificates for the pigeons as required for birds and other animals entering the country. They were seized and held for inspection. 

Colson pleaded guilty in Swift Current, Saskatchewan, to charges of failure to report imported goods, making false or deceptive statements and smuggling, and was fined C$2,500 ($1,850). 

"To his credit, there were a number of articles he did declare, but the pigeons weren't one of them," Johnson said.


----------



## Jenni (Sep 29, 2003)

I thank everyone for their time and comments.

I think the problem I would have is that they are ferel pigeons. I adopted them from the rehabilitation center because they were full and were going to euthanize them so they could have room for more birds coming in.

I am not sure I am really supposed to have them as pets.

I do love them, but I don't want to get caught with them and they are more cautious at the border these days.

Would it be possible for one of the mediators to put my plea on the adoption page or tell me how to do it please?

Thanks again for everyone's concern,

truly,
Jenni


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

_"Would it be possible for one of the mediators to put my plea on the adoption page"_
Hi Jenni,
I will be happy to move your thread to the adoption forum.  

Cindy


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

As a past pigeon flyer up north, the racing pigeon fanciers from Canada fly their pigeons from the USA, they have a vet certificate for their clubs and are able to cross over easily. The best thing to do would be to contact the Canadian Racing Pigeon Union and find out the details, you will need a vet Certificate on all of your pigeons but you can take them with you.

Ellen


----------



## Bruce (Feb 27, 2004)

*Question about your birds*

Can they fly at all - even 6 feet up? I have a bird house for rehabs that is 6 x 12 x 7 feet tall. (I have expansion plans) but I wouldn't want your birds to be stuck walking on the floor. All the rehabs in the house currently hang out in 'apartments' or on a perch.

Let me know
Bruce


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Bruce,

I have flighted and non-flighted pigeons in my aviary...two of them could fly up to the perches if they wanted to but choose not to. 

They are very happy living on the ground and have had no problems finding and keeping flighted mates. 

They hang about in the lower and ground level nesting boxes and on other perches made available for them.

The only time they are at a disadvantage is when a grounded cock tries to drive a flighted hen and can't reach her. But they settle this somehow, because the hens continue to lay eggs in their ground level nests.

Karen provides her pigeons with ramps so that they can climbup to the higher areas.

I do hope that you will consider diversifying to include grounded pigeons!  

Cynthia


----------



## Jenni (Sep 29, 2003)

Hi Bruce,

I didn't know if you would check back here first or check your email first, so here is a short version of my email.

One of my pigeons can fly, but most of the others would probably have a hard time with 6 feet. I'm not sure because their coop is only about 3 feet tall.
It's raised above the ground 3 feet, but the part they are in is only 3 feet.

I put little ramps in for them with twigs across so they can walk up to the perches.

Peg only has one leg, so she has trouble perching on round perches. I put in ledges for her.

I don't know if something like that is possible for you.

You are also welcome to have their coop, although it is a bit small for 5.

I only started with 2, then 2 more needed a home and one hatched.

I have another question while I'm here.

One of my female birds is missing quite a few head feathers. She used to be the dominant female, but I think she is getting picked on now. Any suggestions???

Sorry to be short, Fern (our baby) is waking up from her nap.
I should go,

Thanks,

Jenni


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

http://laws.justice.gc.ca/en/A-8.8/SOR-2000-187/14275.html

I haven't followed this story, but I believe all you have to do to take your pigeons into Canada with you is have them vaccinated and have the vet give you a certificate that says they are healthy and have been vaccinated. 

The quarantine periods are for other animal reasons not pets. 

Julie


----------

